# Alternativtext bei Browser ohne Java?



## Math55 (6. Jul 2005)

hi, gibt es für applets ein htmltag, welches ich nehmen könnte,wenn der brwoser kein java unterstützt? also sowas wie <noscript> bei javascript?

danke


----------



## Roar (6. Jul 2005)

<applet>kauf dir java du sack</applet> ?


----------



## aquanox (6. Jul 2005)

Da gibts zwei Möglichkeiten, wenn du den HTML Tag APPLET benutzt:

1. Für Browser die den APPLET Tag nicht kennen oder nicht interpretieren wird der alternative Text einfach dazwischen geschrieben - ist der Standard. Darin kannst du jedes beliebiges HTML benutzen:


```
<APPLET CODE="beispiel.class" WIDTH=460 HEIGHT=160>
  <PARAM NAME="test" VALUE=200>
  Leider kannst du das Applet nicht sehen da du [b]kein[b] Java benutzt.
</APPLET>
```

2. Möglichkeit ist die ALT Eigenschaft im Applet Tag. Allerdings können das auch nur die Browser benutzen, die den APPLET Tag kennen und auslesen. Allerdings lässt sich da kein HTML benutzen:


```
<APPLET CODE="beispiel.class" WIDTH=460 HEIGHT=160 ALT="Leider kannst du das Applet nicht sehen da du kein Java benutzt.">
  <PARAM NAME="test" VALUE=200>
</APPLET>
```

Man kann allerdings auch beide kombinieren. Soll laut SUN am sichersten sein, da dann jeder Browser damit klarkommen soll:


```
<APPLET CODE="beispiel.class" WIDTH=460 HEIGHT=160 ALT="Leider kannst du das Applet nicht sehen da du kein Java benutzt.">
  <PARAM NAME="test" VALUE=200>
  Leider kannst du das Applet nicht sehen da du [b]kein[b] Java benutzt.
</APPLET>
```


----------



## Math55 (18. Jul 2005)

hi, das funktioniert aber alles nicht. wenn ich das im firefox probiere und er hat kein plugin, dann kommt immer 'install issing plugin'. im IE ist ein leerer kasten zu sehen...ich möchte aber statt den kästen einfach nur einen string ausegebeb?!

geht das nicht?

gruß und dank


----------

